# Asmodus Luna Squonk Mod



## Tsharks (24/11/17)

Hi guys I wanted to know when this beauty will hit our shores? See its released but just wanted to know whether anyone will have it before 2018.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (24/11/17)

Tsharks said:


> Hi guys I wanted to know when this beauty will hit our shores? See its released but just wanted to know whether anyone will have it before 2018.


Vape pulse has them

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tsharks (24/11/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Vape pulse has them
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy but thats the Spruzza. Im looking for the Luna by Ultroner and Asmodus.


----------



## @cliff (24/11/17)

Tsharks said:


> Thanks buddy but thats the Spruzza. Im looking for the Luna by Ultroner and Asmodus.


Oh okay lekka, sorry man

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsharks (24/11/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Oh okay lekka, sorry man
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


No problem buddy thanks in any case.


----------



## w1tw0lf (13/2/18)

Tsharks said:


> Hi guys I wanted to know when this beauty will hit our shores? See its released but just wanted to know whether anyone will have it before 2018.


If you still look atomix got stock

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/colle...us-luna-squonker-box-mod-mosaic-edition-black

Picked one up on Friday and loving it.


----------



## Sir Vape (13/2/18)

We have the blue stabwood and the white / black mosiac edition as well.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------

